# Blower seized up (MTD 10/28)



## burnt03 (Nov 19, 2013)

Was pushing through a foot or so of light snow and it suddenly bound up and stalled the engine…. Thought it must’ve hit a rock or something. Fired it again, same thing. 
Took the belt cover off and the pulley attached to the impeller won’t turn….. belts try to grab but doesn’t move. Is there a bearing for that shaft that might’ve seized or is more likely the transmission (not sure of the proper name… the piece that transfers motion from impeller to the auger that sits inboard of the augers)

pencil is pointing at pulley that wont turn

thanks!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That is called the auger gear case ......, And yes, it certainly could be in there.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

it is best to pop the auger belts off when testing the imper because you need to tie the auger handle down to disengage the auger brake. i would start by trying to turn the impeller clockwise to see if there is anything that the impeller is hitting.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Please also disconnect the spark plug wire.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

is there anything jammed in augers or impeller? be careful of spring action....if jammed.


----------



## RussM. (Jan 3, 2022)

Yes there should be a bearing behind the pulley right where the shaft exits the blower housing.


----------



## gpguy2008 (Sep 27, 2020)

Check there isn’t something between the back of the impeller and housing. On my craftsman I had a similar situation where the impeller stopped and the belt started to slip. Thinking it was the gearbox I pulled the bucket off and tossed o the bench and started to disassemble. A 3/8 by 1 bolt fell out from behind the impeller when I started to disassemble. I had also been blowing loose snow that had been blown from another location. Turns out the bolt was from my own machine that held the belly pan on.


----------

